# OEM Subaru BackUp camera with aftermarket deck - plug?



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is an adapter to mate a rear subaru backup camera to a pioneer double din deck?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Subd..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I just did a oem bucam integration, I didn't have any adaptor. It's a 5v camera I shot 12v into it my 5v regulator didn't work, however I had to touch the ground shield of the video wire to Gnd otherwise it wouldn't work right. 

You can find the info on a Google search I did in a fourm


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

AutoHarnessHouse

I saw a video on youtube of a guy that used that harness in a '15 WRX. He wasn't able to get his working in the video though.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks, so no proven part yet?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Here ya go









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SVXdc (Nov 17, 2013)

vwtoby said:


> Does anyone know if there is an adapter to mate a rear subaru backup camera to a pioneer double din deck?


Yes -- I am able to make several different types for various Subarus.

Need to know the following:

Your Subaru model and model year (which may not be the same as the year built)
Model number printed on face (front) of factory stereo (the one that Subaru originally fitted in your car)
Whether your OEM camera was displayed on the stereo, or the smaller Multi-Function Display (MFD) above the stereo
Also, some aftermarket head units have this issue with the RCA jack for their rear camera video input: The shield (outer terminal of the RCA jack) is not tied to the HU's ground. When that is the case, that can affect how you must wire the grounds for the 12V to 6V converter to power the OEM camera. So you should go ahead and check your new HU to see whether the rear camera RCA's shield is common with the HU's chassis and the black wire on its power/speaker harness.

(anyone who contacts me via PM -- be sure to include your e-mail address, as I don't check this forum as often [Added: Better yet, e-mail me or use the "Send email to SVXdc" link in the drop-down menu under my username])


----------



## Landshark77 (Jan 1, 2016)

Axxess AX-CAM6V 12 Volt DC to 6 Volt DC Step-Down Converter for Backup Cameras

This is what I used on a 2015 Subaru Outback and Pioneer AVH-X5800BHS


----------



## SVXdc (Nov 17, 2013)

Landshark77 said:


> Axxess AX-CAM6V 12 Volt DC to 6 Volt DC Step-Down Converter for Backup Cameras
> 
> This is what I used on a 2015 Subaru Outback and Pioneer AVH-X5800BHS


The AX-CAM6V takes care of the 12V to 6V voltage conversion, but doesn't have any part of the harness you need to connect to the car's harness that was originally plugged into the back of the factory stereo or MFD.

SkizeR's attached thumbnail pic mentions Metra's AX-SUB28SWC. That includes a male yellow RCA plug to retain the OEM camera in certain recent Subaru models. But it doesn't work for every Subaru model that has a 28-pin harness.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SVXdc said:


> The AX-CAM6V takes care of the 12V to 6V voltage conversion, but doesn't have any part of the harness you need to connect to the car's harness that was originally plugged into the back of the factory stereo or MFD.
> 
> SkizeR's attached thumbnail pic mentions Metra's AX-SUB28SWC. That includes a male yellow RCA plug to retain the OEM camera in certain recent Subaru models. But it doesn't work for every Subaru model that has a 28-pin harness.




Your inbox is full


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landshark77 (Jan 1, 2016)

SVXdc said:


> The AX-CAM6V takes care of the 12V to 6V voltage conversion, but doesn't have any part of the harness you need to connect to the car's harness that was originally plugged into the back of the factory stereo or MFD.
> 
> SkizeR's attached thumbnail pic mentions Metra's AX-SUB28SWC. That includes a male yellow RCA plug to retain the OEM camera in certain recent Subaru models. But it doesn't work for every Subaru model that has a 28-pin harness.


I also used the AX-sub28wc harness, worked fine for me.


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

I used a Subaru backup camera for my charger. I ran the yellow RCA to my input and the power for the lights I cut the bulb so they use that wire and I used the remote amp lead to power it. 
As doing this mine is always on. If I go to my aux input I see the road moving as I drive. Only way to change it from being on constantly is to army splice it into the reverse wire. Which my wire harness and alpine harness doesn't have. I got the camera from Amazon for 20 bucks shipped from China.

I can show pics if you need. I got my idea from the charger forums.. I picked the sube camera because it basically same height as my charger. Camera for the challenger and 300 are higher cause the plate light is on the trunk not the bumper.


----------



## SVXdc (Nov 17, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> Your inbox is full


My PM box limit is only 5, even though I've been a member more than 2 years. Now emptied, but better to use the 'Send email to SVXdc' link (in the drop-down menu under my username).


----------



## SVXdc (Nov 17, 2013)

Ericm1205 said:


> I used a [Chinese aftermarket] Subaru backup camera for my charger.
> ...


Thanks, but the OP was asking about retaining an OEM camera (that was originally displayed on either the car's OEM HU or the upper MFD) with an aftermarket HU, ideally without having to hack into any of the factory wiring.

Subaru connects their OEM cameras using several different types of harnesses, depending on year, model, and OEM HU model.

BTW, many recent Subaru models also now have the car's reverse gear signal available on one of the OEM HUs' secondary harnesses (so with an appropriate aftermarket harness, no need to splice to access that signal).


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SVXdc said:


> My PM box limit is only 5, even though I've been a member more than 2 years. Now emptied, but better to use the 'Send email to SVXdc' link (in the drop-down menu under my username).




Thanks! I replied to your email. 

Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

